# First Hog



## sportsman94 (Jan 16, 2017)

First off I'll start by saying that I've wanted to kill my first pig with a bow since I was like 10 years old. I have been getting this sounder on camera for the past couple weeks and just could not get on them. I spent two or three days last week trying to get on them with nothing seen or heard except for Wednesday night when they came in after dark and winded me. Went back Friday and saw that they were there in daylight every morning and afternoon since I was there last. I got set up about 2 pm after putting out some more corn and started the waiting game. Sometime around 4:15 I thought I heard leaves crunching behind me and the sound intensified gradually. I knew they were close but I couldn't see them for the life of me. Finally they emerged from the brush and started coming into the opening. I was going to shoot one of the smaller big pigs that was red with black spots. She came out first and gave me a perfect shot. I drew back and settled my pin behind her shoulder when all of a sudden the bigger red hog took her spot and pushed her off. Well I already had my bow drawn and decided not to waste the opportunity so made a slight adjustment to the bigger pig and let her fly. The shot looked good and the blood started pouring as she ran down into the swamp. I have it 30 minutes and started tracking. This is what I came up on 



After a short tracking job later I walked up to this 






Got it on video too which I will see if I can upload later on


----------



## antharper (Jan 16, 2017)

Congrats on the pig , now time to go back and get another!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 17, 2017)

That is AWESOME son! Lifetime memory for sure

Great story and thanks for sharing too BTW. Hope to hear a lot more stories like this one soon


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 18, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice hog and good job done, cute flippies your wearing to. I would suggest camo though so your not spotted as easy and maybe florescent nail polish so someone doesn't mistake your toes for little piggies


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Feb 1, 2017)

Congrats. Nice pig.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Feb 1, 2017)

Great shot placement and a good size piggy.  Congratulations!


----------



## Slugslinger (Feb 1, 2017)

You earned it.  Good job


----------

